# Seitz window slide repair



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi All
I have a problem. On two of my windows the window slides (the strip that holds all the locking mechanisms) have split. I assume the cause is ware and tare & sun etc. But what is the fix. Do I replace the strips. or can I fix by gluing some strip on top. I have found sites selling the strip but how do you fit. Also I have a spare window frame (Different size) with strip. Frame aquired due to broken window"kids,football,etc etc"
So can you help whats the best plan. I would like to sort.
Ta in advance.
V


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Any thoughts anyone. 
Ta. V


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Vinney,

Not a Dethleff, but on our Hymer, I had two of these sliding window lock strips changed at the factory, due to them splitting. I have had another go on me since, and I can only assume that it is because them becoming brittle, due to exposure to the sun. 
If you look closely at the frames the strip slides in, you may see indentations near the top of the frames, where these strips can be slid in and out of, ie, to replace. 

The gap the strips slide in, is probably too slim to be accommodate an additional piece of flexible plastic, used to join the split, ie, it may jam the mechanisim. I'd suggest replacement rather than trying a repair.

I'd be interested to know of the sites selling the strip please. 

Good luck with the task in hand. :thumbright:

Jock.


----------



## hommes (Sep 9, 2006)

You can order parts from this company. They are great to deal with and very helpful.

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/windows/

I believe you will have a Seitz S7z window and you will need part number BG1350 as shown in the S7 parts list.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> hommes posted..........You can order parts from this company. They are great to deal with and very helpful.
> 
> http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/windows/
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave.

I'll go and have a look at that link. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

